# Today's Brisket



## BBQBob (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's some pictures of the brisket I smoked today. It was a 12 lb whole brisket. I started my charcaol before 5:30 AM. While the fire was starting, I prepared the brisket. Normally I like to apply the rub the day before, but time did not allow that yesterday. By 6:00 the brisket was in my offset smoker. The wood was pecan.

I cooked the brisket until 6:15 PM. I brought in the brisket to rest while I prepared the other food, corn on the cob and sweet potatoe. I have cooked brisket that was more tender, but I couldn't cook this longer. My son is headed to a concert tonight. I was pleased with the flavor and the appearance of the brisket. The smoke ring was about 3/8" into the meat. I saved my ends to chop up to use in beans.
My son, my wife and I sat down for supper together, the BBQ was good, the beer was cold- Life is good!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 3, 2007)

Woderful  perfect 10


----------



## Crash (Sep 3, 2007)

That looks great. What is the cinnamon for?


----------



## BBQBob (Sep 3, 2007)

The cinnamon was for the sweet potatoe.
Thanks.


----------



## QSis (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful job, Bob!  Looks just the way it should - a blackened meteor on the outside, but moist and juicy on the inside, with a lovely smoke ring.  

Excellent!

Lee

P.S.  You aren't the BBQ Bob that posts on the BBQ Forum, are you?


----------



## keltin (Sep 4, 2007)

Excellent job! I see you do what I do and use a cookie sheet to carry your meats to and from the grill! I don’t bake (other than cornbread) so that’s about all I use the cookies sheets for. 

Before I got married so many moons ago, I had some friends come over and my buddy’s wife wanted to bake some cookies for the cookout we were having. I told her to make herself at home in the kitchen. She dug out my cookie sheets which are fairly inexpensive since their only job is to carry meat back and forth to the grill. She frowned and said “Do you seriously call this a cookie sheet”? I smiled and said “NO, it’s a meat tray, now put it back”!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks mighty good. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## mugsy27 (Sep 5, 2007)

looks fantastic!!

man..i gotta try this smoker thing...


----------



## BBQBob (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, QSis. That is a very good description of a smoked brisket. The uneducated will think it is inedible, but we know better. And The other BBQ Bob is not me. This is the only food forum I post on.

Keltin, I do use those "cookie sheets" for my meat trays. Like you, I have certain utensils and pans that are for my cooking. A guy just has to have some things for himself. Loved the little story.

mugsy, Give it a shot. It is very good eatin.

Thanks all.


----------

